# DBX RTA-M mic usable ?



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Finally finishing up my sub and am getting ready to learn and use REW. I have access to a DBX RTA-M measurement mic (borrow from friend) and was wondering if it was suitable or should I get the ECM8000 on my own ?

I'm sure I'll be back with questions once I get going with all of this, hopefully tomorrow or Sunday

Thanks

J


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You would require a calibration file for the DBX.

We supply a cal file on our download page for the ECM.....

Hopefully, you have read and are completely familiar with REW Cabling Basics and the REW HELP files.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

First, welcome to the Forum!

We recently had an inquiry about this mic from another member, and they posted a calibration file. Hopefully it's what you need.

RTA-M calibration file

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Cool, will be trying it out this weekend. Got delayed courtesy of cheap plywood for T-nuts, switching to hurricane on Thursday

J


----------

